# Please don't say it's broken!



## JNB (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, it's broken. I think it's the ballast, but I am hoping someone will tell me otherwise and tell me how to remedy the problem. The darn this is three weeks old! My Hagen T5 light comes on very dim for both bulbs and then shuts off after a few seconds. I tried re-seating the bulbs, but no improvement. On top of that my new plants arrive in the mail tomorrow and I bought the thing mail order so I can't just go and exchange it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi JNB,

Just because you purchased a product on line does not mean you don't have a warranty. The warranty on the GLO fixtures are: 
*The product is guaranteed for defects in material and workmanship for a 2 year period from date of purchase. The guarantee is limited to repair or replacement of the unit only and excludes damage to any animate or inanimate matter in contact with the unit. It excludes any damage caused by unreasonable use, improper installation or abuse of the unit. For guarantee service or spare parts contact your local pet dealer or write to the representative in your country. U.S.A.: Rolf C. Hagen (U.S.A.) Corp., 305 Forbes Boulevard Mansfield, Massachusetts 02048*

The phone number for Hagen Customer Service is: *Customer Service voice mail system 1-800-724-2436

*Let us know how it goes!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

see if they will overnight you a new one for the inconvience. and send you a shipping lable to send the defective one back


----------



## JNB (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help - I really appreciate you for looking that up. I knew about the warranty, but didn't have the customer service phone number - only their email address. I just called and they said it is the unit and to send it back to the vendor. That's a real pain, because I bought it online so I will probably not get the replacement for at least a week or two and I have some plants coming in the mail tomorrow. I guess I'll see what they say when I call. For now I will probably try a new bulb.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

it doesnt sound like a bulb issue... Ill save you money


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Good luck! Hopefully customer service will provide some support.


----------

